# Out-dated female names



## Raven (Jul 24, 2014)

http://redwoodmusings.wordpress.com...-that-are-old-outdated-and-almost-out-of-use/


How do you feel about these names?
Some I never liked and my name is on the list.  
There are a few that I still like but agree many are no longer in use.


----------



## Justme (Jul 24, 2014)

My granddaughter's second name is Rose. I can't say I like any of the names on the list.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2014)

My wife's name is Thelma. Hardly ever used anymore. Her aunt was Velma.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll add Sheila and Jean to that list. Haven't heard either since my aunties died.


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2014)

My Mother's name was Ruth. Her Mother, which is my Grandmother, told me she named her after a book in the Bible.


----------



## Raven (Jul 24, 2014)

Rose is pretty  and I like it for a second name.
I don't want to offend anyone but the name on the list that I'd like to see gone forever
is Gertrude, but Marlene is fine with me.
I don't know any young women named Sheila, Jean, Thelma or Velma.
I think Ruth will stay around especially for a second name.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2014)

Know any one named Hortense? I don't. My grandmother was an Estelle. Very uncommon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm honored to have had an Aunt Tilly (Matilda), but that's not a name you see much anymore.

From that blog - I have a next-door neighbor named Margie (diminutive of Marge), and she's an attractive gal at 42. 

I've known a Blanche (a neighbors wife when I was small) and a Phyllis (cousin), and Phyllis, Marge, Ruth, Eleanor, Gladys and one Opal from teaching classes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)

I like em' all!  After all the person sells the name, not the other way around!  A rose by any other name....etc.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2014)

Everytime I hear the name Ethel, I think of this.


----------



## Raven (Jul 24, 2014)

A lot of good country songs from the past Meanderer, and I haven't heard the names Lucille and Elvira since
the songs were popular.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2014)

Helen comes to mind


----------



## Raven (Jul 24, 2014)

Bonnie I got a laugh out of The Streak.  
Way back when that song was being played on all radio stations we were at a country lounge one
evening and a streaker went through.  It took everyone by surprise and he streaked through pretty darn
fast.  It was a shock back then but now anything goes and there are naked bicycle parades in some cities.
I have no desire to attend one of those but they are allowed for the money they bring in to bars, restaurants
and hotels.  Money rules even if the events are less than respectable.  How times and the world has changed.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 24, 2014)

Alice, Dorothy, Ellen, Helen, Jane, Louise, Mary, Matilda, Nancy, Vicky, Winifred, Zelda.


----------



## PA_grandma (Jul 24, 2014)

My mother was Frances...and her BROTHER was Joyce... go figure


----------



## MrJim (Jul 24, 2014)

And don't forget good ol' Betty.

You don't see many young Bettys anymore.


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2014)

MrJim said:


> And don't forget good ol' Betty.
> 
> You don't see many young Bettys anymore.




Oi! what about me????:bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Blanche
Myrtle
Ethel
Barbara
Mildred
Agatha
Phyllis
Beatrice
Marge
Ruth
Gretchen
Gertrude
Martha
Opal
Rose
Eleanor
Marlene
Gladys
Josephine
Ilene


Out of that list , Ruth, Barbara, and Beatrice ( our own Princess Beatrice) is just one of many!!

The names Rose, Josephine, Ilene/eileen ( the latter 2 especially in Scotland and Ireland), are fairly  common place  but I agree we don't hear any youngsters by that name 

Can't say I'm overkeen on some of the more modern names either though..


----------



## Lon (Jul 26, 2014)

When my daughter was born we thought it would be different to give her the bibical spelling Deborah. Lo and behold, in her first grade class there were no less than nine Deborah's. Debbie Reynolds was very popular in those years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2014)

Another name that's out of favour for girls is Agnes. 


The only Agnes's I know are pensioners.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

Sofie
Lorraine
Dorothy
Dolores


----------



## oakapple (Aug 15, 2014)

Helen is still popular here in England.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 15, 2014)

As is Sophie


----------



## oakapple (Aug 15, 2014)

Pearl [although Ruby is back in fashion]
Kathleen
Catherine
Susan


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2016)

After reading the list I realized That I must be really old. It had many names of my friends and family members. Even my name Barbara made the list. When I was growing up I had 6 Barbara's in my class. The Nun would call them all by their last names except for me because my first name is Barbara Ann.


Blanche
Myrtle
Ethel
Barbara
Mildred
Agatha
Phyllis
Beatrice
Marge
Ruth
Gretchen
Gertrude
Martha
Opal
Rose
Eleanor
Marlene
Gladys
Josephine
Ilene


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, my mother, my grandmother and two cousins are on that list.....middle names, though.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 18, 2016)

Ilene is one of many ways of spelling Eileen - my name.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 18, 2016)

Donna I'll add that lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2016)

I have/had relatives with 5 of the names on that list.  My grandmother was Blanche.  She was disappointed that none of her granddaughters were given that name.  

I was born with the first name of Linda (legally changed it in 2000) and it was a very popular name in the late 40's early 50's.  So I grew up with what I thought was a very boring name.  My surname was also very common.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 18, 2016)

My youngish ( 34) DIL from the Phillipines is called Sheila,My husbands ex was also called Sheila..
My mothers name was Laurent Rose ..she had a rose named after her ..I was surprised when my eldest Grandaughter was born 24 years ago my daughter named her Amanda which I thought at the time was a "old" name


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2016)

Part of my name is on the list.  After many years of hating my name because it wasn't Debby, Cindy or Linda I like my name now.  It's different.  I don't like a lot of the names on that list,  though.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 18, 2016)

My grandmother's name was Edith Ethel, not names I would choose. But I think this list is a bit incorrect. There's 
Princess Beatrice who is rather pleasing to the eye






Carolyn Kennedy's daughter Rose, once again very attractive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I rather like many of these names. Barbara, Phyllis, Marlene, Josephine...


----------



## Pookie (Apr 18, 2016)

Adele, Arlene, Nancy, Phyllis, Frances, Joyce ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 18, 2016)

forward Part of my name is on the list.  After many years of hating my name because it wasn't Debby, Cindy or Linda I like my name now.  It's different.  I don't like a lot of the names on that list,  though. 

Location, location, location! My Mom was fond of actor Leslie Howard. But then fast forward to a bunch of Italian-American school mates. Maria, I wanted my real name to be Maria...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

One Grandmother was named Julia.   (Irish)

Other one was Rena.  (French)


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Adele, Arlene, Nancy, Phyllis, Frances, Joyce ...



Hey, Pookie -- haven't seen you in a long time.  Glad you're still among us!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2016)

My name is on that list.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

Ada, Adeline,  Etta, Ina, Ima


----------



## Bonzo (May 12, 2016)

Maud 
Tilly 
fanny
alice
milly
a few old one there


----------



## AuntieV (May 14, 2016)

My Dad won the name the baby for my name and named me after his sister Ruth. Mom wanted to name me Juliaearl Francis after her best friend back in the 1920's. Glad Dad won that one but... Since my Dad's sister and his brother's first wife were both Ruth I ended up with a shortened version of Victoria.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 18, 2016)

Myrtle
Gertrude


----------

